# *Angelina Jolie wears M.A.C. in Vanity Fair (July/08 edition)*



## SparklingWaves (Jun 16, 2008)

Angelina, Uninterrupted: Entertainment & Culture: vanityfair.com

Today, I saw the magazine on the stand.  I thought that her makeup was absolutely flawless.   I saw in the back of the magazine that all the makeup utilized to create these looks was credited to M.A.C.   

However, I was unable to locate any other data of the exact products that were utilized to capture these wonderful looks in the back of the magazine.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 22, 2008)

That lipstick is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 23, 2008)

She be lookin good!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_That lipstick is absolutely gorgeous._

 
it looks like port red?

i've never really been a fan of red lips on angelina, but she pulled it off pretty nicely this time. mac makes the most perfect reds ever...


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jun 23, 2008)

I am going to have to check out Port Red.  The only red that I have by M.A.C. is New York Apple.    

I really wish they would have put the details.   

There was another beautiful reddish color in the middle of the magazine (page 22).  It looked like a matte.  Do you think it was a mattene or just a matte? 

Anyone want to guess?


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_it looks like port red?

i've never really been a fan of red lips on angelina, but she pulled it off pretty nicely this time. mac makes the most perfect reds ever..._

 
I've been trying to figure that out. I WANT to say Dubonnet but I don't think so...


----------



## StylsihBlondi (Jun 25, 2008)

Mac does beautiful makeup but every time i use they're cover up my face breaks out but they're eyeshadows and lipsticks and brushes and a lot of their other products are the best!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 26, 2008)

I am following up on my own thread.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just noticed on the Blog here that they posted what  Ms. Jolie wore on the cover of this Vanity Fair issue.  

"Angelina Jolie recently appeared on the cover of the July 2008 issue of Vanity Fair with a gorgeous interpretation of her classic look. What you might not have known is that to create this look MAC products were used on Ms. Jolie for the shoot! SBN was able get the low down of what was used to achieve this sizzling look (minus those obvious good genes!):

Mineralize Satinfinish SPF15, NC15 
Select Sheer/Loose Powder, NC15 
Liquid Eye Liner, Boot Black 
Fibre Rich Lash, All Black 
Powder Blush, Tenderling 
Lipstick, Russian Red 
Pro Longwear, Durashell 
If you recreate the look with these products please be sure to share it with us in the comments!"


They have a nice size picture of it on the Specktra  blog currently.  I am glad that I checked it out.  I almost missed this.   Russian Red looks like a must have for me.

Here is the source/link:  Specktra Beauty News

Gosh, she looks so beautiful in that picture.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 27, 2008)

She is breathtaking in this pic. Usually I like to see Angelina wear pinky/nude colors on her lips but I think she looks awesome in red lips here.


----------



## preciouscharm (Jul 27, 2008)

I love her!!


----------

